# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم عروض البيع والشراء  شراء بوكس

## gsmhicham

_salam briiit nakhod box z3x oma3arf 3nd mn radiiii nakhdha momkin chiii mosa3ada_

----------


## mohamed73

> _salam briiit nakhod box z3x oma3arf 3nd mn radiiii nakhdha momkin chiii mosa3ada_

 وعليكم السلام خويا هشام 
حاول تكتب بالعربية  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  
اما بخصوص البوكس امكن ليك تصل        
Business name: UNV GSM
City: Meknes
Phone: +212 6 110 75 82
Email: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
MSN: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Sonork: 100.69612
------------------------------------------------- lasfar11@live.fr
Morocco 
16 allee des jardins ain 
sebaa casablanca maroc, morocco
msn:lasfar11@live.fr
icq:8262417
sonork:100:95082
tel:+212663220062

----------


## gsmhicham

بارك الله فيك اخي محمد

----------


## سمير الليل

*بالتوفيق اخي ...*

----------

